# .classpath(XML) mit Java lesen



## Fadi (14. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich versuche die ganzen Zeit von eine XML Datei nämlich die .classpath von Eclipse , die Libs auszulesen.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry kind="src" path="src"/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.JRE_CONTAINER"/>
	<classpathentry kind="lib" path="lib/mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar"/>
	<classpathentry kind="output" path="bin"/>
</classpath>
```

Also ich will nur
	
	
	
	





```
"lib/mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar"
```
 haben.

Wie kann ich es in JAVA machen, ich habe im fourm gesucht, & habe es geschafft nur den root element zu bekommen.



```
File file = new File("//Users/fadi/Desktop/classpath");
			DocumentBuilderFactory dbf = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
			DocumentBuilder db = dbf.newDocumentBuilder();
			Document doc = db.parse(file);

			System.out.println("Root element: " + doc.getDocumentElement().getNodeName());
```


Kann mir bitte jemand vielleicht weiter helfen,  Danke im Voraus

MfG


----------



## mvitz (14. Jan 2009)

```
import java.io.File;

import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;

import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.w3c.dom.Element;
import org.w3c.dom.Node;
import org.w3c.dom.NodeList;

public class XMLParser {

	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		File file = new File(".classpath");
		DocumentBuilderFactory dbf = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		DocumentBuilder db = dbf.newDocumentBuilder();
		Document doc = db.parse(file);
		Element classpath = doc.getDocumentElement();
		System.out.println("Root element: " + classpath.getNodeName());
		NodeList childs = classpath.getChildNodes();
		for (int i = 0; i < childs.getLength(); i++) {
			Node classpathentry = childs.item(i);
			if (classpathentry.getNodeName().equals("classpathentry")) {
				Node kind = classpathentry.getAttributes().item(0);
				if (kind.getTextContent().equals("lib")) {
					Node path = classpathentry.getAttributes().item(1);
					System.out.println(path.getTextContent());
				}
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Fadi (14. Jan 2009)

Hallo Habi55,

Ich Danke dir Vielmals ,
du hast mich gerettet   

MfG


----------

